# Lucky Shirt Comes Through Again!



## LDUBS (Sep 5, 2020)

Not that I’m superstitious or anything.  

Last week we were out for a big skunk. Didn’t wear the lucky shirt. Today I wore the lucky shirt. Got a quick limit of Rainbows along with a pretty decent crappie and a black bass. Hit the water a little after 7 am. About a 4 mile boat ride to my “secret spot”. Limited out by about 9:45. Yep, it was the lucky shirt. If you were to look at several of my previous successful reports you would see the same lucky shirt. But just between you and me, if you did go back and look, you must be super bored. Just sayin.  

Caught all of the Rainbows trolling at about 2.6 mph at 35’ deep on the riggers. Caught the bass at 30’ and the crappie at 40’. I don’t normally target crappie but think this one was a decent size – at least for me. I was using Speedy Shiner spoons. Today I used a color they call “black nickel”. I’ve done well with this color fishing deep in hot weather. I was in about 100’ of water. Surface temp was 77 degs. 

I go to this lake a lot but always Monday through Friday and there are very few boats out. Last night Mrs Ldubs and I decided we would go early & leave early to avoid the weekend pleasure boaters. At 7:15 the ramp was a zoo. When we came back at about 10:30 it was nutso. Though I will admit the pleasure boaters stayed pretty far away from the two or three of us who were fishing. And, it was good to see a lot of smiling families doing some water sports together.


----------

